# Brightwells end of season hunter sale



## FemelleReynard (9 March 2016)

Did everyone see in H&H news yesterday (8 March) that Brightwells are resurrecting the traditional end of season sale of hunters?

What does everyone think about this? Good idea? Is it likely to take off?

To be honest, I'm unsure. I was always taught never to buy a hunter at the end of the season because they would all be 'knackered' & because people would never sell a good horse, but I suppose it's only the same principle as the big sales in Ireland that many good and genuine hunters come through.

I'm very intrigued by the idea and would like to attend the sale, just to be nosy and see the quality of animal that goes through. It seems promising that they're saying that they have entered lots from actual hunts, so presumably hunt staff horses that know there job.

Anyway, would just like to hear everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Orangehorse (9 March 2016)

I always understood the opposite regarding buying end of season - if the horse had been hunting all season and was sound at the end of it then it should be OK.  Ask how many days it has done.  Buying a horse at the start of the season when it had all summer to have a rest and get rid of any niggles maybe not such a hot idea!  

Hunts get rid of their staff horses don't they, as they have such a demanding job?  Some staff horses might prefer to be at the front rather than in the middle of the field.

Sounds like an interesting day out, hope they have good entries.


----------



## FemelleReynard (10 March 2016)

Orangehorse, that sounds perfectly sensible, I'd obviously believed wrong all these years.

Well some staff horses may be sold because they're not suited to a job up front and would be better off in the field? I'm certainly aware of a few that have been sold for similar reasons, which may be the case here. Unless they are being sold as staff horses.

I am going to look out for when the catalogue goes online so I can have a nosy.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2016)

Age,  appearance,  type and ability permitting,  I'd say that buying at the end of the season,  summering well and bringing back in to work and selling at the start of the next,  would be an excellent way for those who are inclined to earn a modest income!

Providing that they'd stand a vetting and came with a reference,  I'd have thought that passed-on Hunt-staff horses,  would make an excellent buy for those who need a schoolmaster.

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 March 2016)

Buying at the end of the season is great if the horse is hunting it's a great time to have a vetting .
I often look December through to too March, too of my best purchases where made in March and that's when Fatty found his way here .
However I disagree that ex hunt servants horses are a good choice as schoolmasters they may be but many of them will struggle to settle with the field .


----------



## Maesfen (13 March 2016)

I'm old enough to remember the great Leicester end of season sales when many hunts would send consignments plus Bob Matson's annual sale of young hunters he had had made over the winter.  It was full of names you could trust to have described properly; I hope this sale has the same integrity.
It also gave you a chance to know horses had hunted in a certain type of country and could cope with your own terrain.  Not much use buying an Exmoor horse and then finding it can't/won't jump a twig in a jumping country.

Agree with Gstar too; many hunt servant horses can be Christians to handle; been there got the T shirt types but will only settle at the front so you'd be in for an uncomfortable ride if they decided they were still to do their old job and you weren't up to riding them.


----------



## spacefaer (13 March 2016)

I think the sale is a great concept and we will be going to see how it goes. 

I have hunted ex huntsman's horses and they tend to be hard work,  wanting to be up with hounds the whole time.  My current horse was an amateur whip's horse before I bought him and it took me the first season to stop him peeling away from the field every time hounds passed him and belting off with them.  He's now a delight in the field,  but I certainly wouldn't have called him a schoolmaster the 1st season!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 March 2016)

I had an old whip's horse that was a saint cubbing as we were always off doing jobs then would turn in a total loon for the first month or so of hunting as he struggled to readjust in the field. He was great going off on point. Bit of a nutter in the field!!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (16 March 2016)

Would agree that buying at end of season if can prove it has been out a fair bit and still sound is pretty good.
Also agree re hunt staff horses aren't always the best school master. Yes they are good with hounds but not used to being in the field, some aren't actually that brill with other horses behind as they just aren't used to it. Other point to consider is that not many people will properly take them out as often as they will in Hunt Stables.
Even my horse who has mainly been ridden in the field is pretty good at just wanting to be with hounds, she has whipped in a few times and we will go off by ourselves, I actually prefer them like this but I wouldn't nessecaliray (major spelling mistake) that it would make her a good 'school master' to learn on. Mine do get hunted quite a bit so that is properly something to do with it as well.


----------

